# Applying for spouse visa from China



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Joppa, do you know how long the spousal visa application process normally takes, Brit married to a Chinese national, say from application to acceptance/refusal.

Best

Terry


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Again, I have received so much differing info re getting my wife a spousal visa for the UK, she's Chinese national we've been married for 8 years and have lived in China all that time, could you give me the definitive list of requirements, we have over $100,000 in the bank, hopefully this gets around the job requirement, I intend to go to the UK first and rent a property etc what else do I/she need to do please.

Best

Terry


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

stranded said:


> Hi Again, I have received so much differing info re getting my wife a spousal visa for the UK, she's Chinese national we've been married for 8 years and have lived in China all that time, could you give me the definitive list of requirements, we have over $100,000 in the bank, hopefully this gets around the job requirement, I intend to go to the UK first and rent a property etc what else do I/she need to do please.
> 
> Best
> 
> Terry


Proof the money was held in the bank account for over 6 months and never went under 64 500 pounds (be careful of the conversion rate). Possibly proof of where the money comes from - salary, gift, savings, sale of the property, etc.

She'll need to pass the English language test (this can take months to book, take and get the results) from an *approved* provider, or she must have a degree taught in English and certified by NARIC, or a degree from an English speaking country. 

Proof of accommodation in the UK - rental agreement in both your names and such

Proof of your relationship - marriage certificate, joint financial obligations, proof you are living together (utility bills in joint names in China and such), photos of the two of you together etc.

Introduction letters from both of you - giving short outline of your relationship and plans.

Everything not in English must be translated by a certified/established translator or a translation agency.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

stranded said:


> Hi Joppa, do you know how long the spousal visa application process normally takes, Brit married to a Chinese national, say from application to acceptance/refusal.
> 
> Best
> 
> Terry


You can find the visa processing times here, choose the city she is applying from and settlement as the type of visa:

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for the info, a great help.

Best

Terry


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no definitive list of requirements as every application is unique. Read through the financial requirements in FM1.7:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...exFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

If you are relying on savings you need £ 62,500 held in a readily accessible account for at least 6 months. 

You also need to have adequate accommodation set up prior her arrival along with proof of relationship.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks again for your help, I feel like a circus act, so many hoops to jump through


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should also look through this document for details of what documentation, and how it should be presented, when applying for the spouse visa:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._Immigration_Rules_-_Appendix_FM_SE_final.pdf


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for that, big help.


----------



## nabariba (Jan 31, 2015)

*stressful process*

I've recently applied for a spouse visa for my wife in China. I will keep you posted, there are so many barriers and stress along with the process. I have gone through the employment route since my salary is well above the threshold. We have been married for 4 years and she has visited the UK twice under a family visit visa. Keep my posted on how you get on, I will update you on mine as well:welcome:


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the message of support, look forward to hearing how you get on, I will do the same.

Best

Terry


----------



## nabariba (Jan 31, 2015)

hi, just to give you an update my wife has got her spouse visa. Really quick turnaround time. 8 days in total. the only correspondence I got from the VAC are as follows :


First email 
A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have either been couriered to you or are ready for collection.

Please do NOT attend the application centre until you have been contacted. If you are an official or public service passport holder your passport will be collected by the MFA or FAO. This message is automated so please do not respond.

Second email The processed visa application for GWF reference number GWFxxxxx was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 2/4/2015 . 

If a courier service was purchased from VFS, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected from where you applied between Monday and Friday (except public holidays), 7:30-14:30 in Beijing or 8:00-15:00 in Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Fuzhou, Chengdu, Chongqing, Jinan, Wuhan and Shenyang.

Hope this info is useful, there really isn't any point to contact the VAC to get an update.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, congrats on such a quick answer, I fear ours will be the longer type, as we are both living in China and do not have an address or bank account in the UK, we do have the cash in the bank here, but the UK address thing is really hard, a bit of a catch 22. Anyway, good luck to you both.

Terry


----------



## celticwill (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

My Chinese wife just got her spouse visa for France a few days ago. It took 7 days to get it.
We are currently both living in China.

The requirement might be a bit different for a British visa, but my thread might help some of you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...-stay-visa-chinese-spouse-french-citizen.html

Cheers,
William


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, my wife got an email this morning - A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). 

You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been couriered to you or are for collection. 

then she got this in the subject lkine nothing else, do you know what it means
转发: Application received from the post CRM:0001253


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

stranded said:


> Hi, my wife got an email this morning - A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been couriered to you or are for collection. then she got this in the subject lkine nothing else, do you know what it means 转发: Application received from the post CRM:0001253


It means exactly what it says. There are no hidden messages.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

just wanted to thank everyone, including but not limited to, Nyclon, Joppa et al who helped with some invaluable info re apply for a spousal visa for my wife, she received her visa today, it took 26 days from putting in the application, really not bad.

Very best to all


----------

